# Power Pro 3olbs + Welche Rolle?



## len (18. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute,
ich hatte die frage schon im Raubfischforum gestellt, aber mir wurde gesagt ich sollte noch mal hier nach der Meinung der Big Game Spezialisten fragen 

Also ich werde ende Februar in der Naehe von Phuket Urlaub auf einem Angelboot machen. Alle Ausruestung von 50lbs aufwaerts wird gestellt, mir wurde aber gesagt, wenn ich etwas leichteres fischen betreiben moechte (Spinnen & Jiggen) waere eine Ausruestung mit 30lbs Schnur angemessen.

Die Leute im Raubfischforum haben mir nun schon die PowerPro 30lbs aus den USA ans Herz gelegt, Jetzt geht es noch um die Rolle.
Das Ding ist, das ich die Rolle auch nach dem Urlaub gern noch weiterverwenden moechte, zum Spinnfischen auf Hecht.
Ich hatte an eine Penn Sargus SG4000 gedacht (Nicht zu teuer, Salzwassertauglich, ueberwiegend gut bewertet).

Ist diese Rolle ausreichend um mit einer 30lbs ausruestung auf GT, Grouper und was es dort sonst noch so gibt zu fischen?
Mir ist klar dass ich bei nem kapitalen GT probleme bekommen werde, aber es soll ja wie gesagt fuer die eher leichte Angelei dort sein.

Also ich freue mich wie immer ueber jeden Tipp und jede Meinung!

Lg, Len


----------



## zandermouse (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro 3olbs + Welche Rolle?*

Hi len,

da haben Dich die Leute im Raubfischforum schon ganz gut beraten,
was die Power Pro betrifft. Du brauchst mindestens eine 1500 Yard-Spule,
wegen möglicher Abrisse beim Jiggen.
Deine Rolle sollte eine Schnurfassung von mindestens 350-400 m 30 lbs haben. Damit wäre das 4000-er Modell schon gestorben.
Auch reicht bei diesem Modell die Bremsleistung nicht aus.
Du brauchst eine Rolle mit einer maximalen Bremskraft von 15 kg, ansonsten ist die 30 lbs-Schnur unangebracht. Dann kannst Du gleich mit der Schnurstärke runtergehen, weil die dann eh nicht mehr reißen kann.

Natürlich brauchst Du auch eine echte 30-50 lbs-Rute dazu.
Das ist so etwas, was die Leute im Raubfischforum schon als
einen "echten Stock" bezeichnen würden. 

Blöd ist nur, dass Du zum Jiggen eine extrem kurze und zum
Poppern eine schön lange Rute brauchst. Das sind dann schon zwei.

Mit einem "Hechtgerät" kannst Du zwar antreten, aber bei einem Fischgewicht von ca. 5 kg ist dann in Thailand Bruch zu verzeichnen.
Sinnvoll ist ein Gerät, womit Du am Rhein oder an der Elbe( im Sommer !)  einen Waller von 25 kg in 10 Minuten ohne Probleme ausdrillen kannst.
Dazu kannst Du das Gerät auch in heimischen Gefilden weiter verwenden.
Meine Empfehlung wäre eine Jigging-Rute von Grauvell und dazu eine Tica Taurus ab 5000-er Größe oder eine Shimano mit der geforderten Bremsleistung. Zum Poppern eine Spinnrute zum Wallerangeln.

Vorsicht bei Pilkruten ! Die sind meistens viel zu weich.

Am besten, die Kombo Deines Vertrauens beim Händler um die Ecke mit einem Federkraftmesser testen. Am besten als erstes die Bremskraft der Rolle,
weil meistens diese nicht angegeben wird. :m

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## Pargo Man (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro 3olbs + Welche Rolle?*

Gute Reise und komm gesund heim, lieber Sportsfreund. Die "Eierlegendewollmilchsau", die beides könnte und vielleicht sogar eine 50er Geflochtene trägt, dazu alles zusammen reisegerecht im Koffer zu verstauen und für unter 500 Euro... seufz.
Das wird schwer und für meinen Teil hab ich's nach ein paar Fehlkäufen echt aufgegeben. 
. PENNs SSM 650 bis 950 mit stolzen Schnurlängen und günstig aber zu schwer und doch nicht soooo toll an der Bremse... vielleicht den Daumen zur Hilfe nehmen?
. Lösungsansatz im Mittelpreissegment: Ich schau für mich nun mindestens als Standardrolle nach einer SHIMANO Saragosa... die hab ich bei meinen Anglerfreunden als Jiggingrolle mit P5 Leine in Aktion gesehen und fand sie einwandfrei auch nach dem 5 Fight (Bernsteinmakrelen um die 12kgs) in einer Stunde auf ca 100m Tiefe und 300 bis 400 Gramm Jigs. Volle Punktzahl. Oder vielleicht doch eine Ryobi 5000 Zafari?
... so hätten wir also die Rolle geregelt.

... nun zum Stock...
Was muss er alles können? 
. Leicht soll er sein für's ermüdungsfreie Angeln... also keine SHIMANO Beastmaster Trolling/Travel 30... schade, sonst nämlich eine schöne Rute.
. Teilung soll reisefreudig sein... zB eine PENN Nevercrack Fjordspin 1,75m 3050... recht kurz zum Werfen aber sonst 'ne sehr vielseitige Rute für wenig Geld.
. Cormoran, Balzer und DAM zB steelpower Travelruten... tja, zum leichten Pilken... aber zum Werfen zu steif, aber auch schön günstig.
. Günstig soll sie sein... zB eine PENN Oceanfighter in 2,40m und der 600gr WG Klasse... aber dann gleich zwei neue Spitzenringe mitbesorgen, denn die sind nicht gerade stabil.

Nun aber mal zum Budget:
Ich glaube ich würde an Deiner Stelle tief Luft holen und dann lecker shoppen.
Für um die 200Euros die Shimano Jigwrex S605 in 1,82m (300gr; teilbar auf 1,15m) und dazu die Saragosa in 14000, so um die 285Euro; Klatschpatsch 350m 50 lbs PowerPro drauf und das hält dann einen Weile... 

Die Bilder anbei zeigen die Saragosa in Action vor 2 Wochen.


----------



## len (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Power Pro 3olbs + Welche Rolle?*

Oha, na da hab ich mich ja mit dem Angelgeraet maechtig verschaetzt  Naja deshalb hab ich ja nachgefragt und jetz hab ich mir ueberlegt doch erstmal auf das Geraet des Betreibers zurueckzugreifen, und wenn es mir so sehr gefaellt, kann ich mir fuers naechste Mal immernoch ne eigene Ausruestung zulegen.

Jedenfalls Danke fuer all eure Tips und ich freue mich schon richtig! nachdem was ich hier so alles ueber die Kampfstaerke von GT und co erfahren habe, hat das meine Erwartungen schon im voraus uebertroffen  Jetz muss ich nur noch welche an den Haken bekommen 

Lg, Len


----------

